
A Malware Scam on Upwork - takinola
https://medium.com/@emiliesyverson/an-unusually-well-disguised-malware-scam-on-upwork-how-i-almost-got-infected-with-a-keylogger-a638b7c51927#.b137a4j97
======
wimagguc
I also receive scam files from legit contacts' Skype accounts from time to
time - maybe after they've suffered a similar attack. Never opening the
desktop Skype seems to be a safe-and-easy counteract for now - you can still
open all legit files on iPhone, and apps like Google Drive have built-in virus
scanners.

~~~
jackweirdy
My own Skype account was hijacked a few months ago, sending spam links to all
my contacts. I still don't know how. I use a 1Password generated password
specifically for Skype, and Skype doesn't let you see session history so I
have no way of knowing when or where the login occurred or on what device, or
even if my password _was_ compromised and not some other 3rd party integration
breach or something.

Contacting Skype support got terrible service, as I've come to expect.

~~~
_nalply
That's very scary. Your system might be compromised. If I were you I would
immediately stop using that system, and reset all important passwords from a
different and preferably new system. Then perhaps restart the possibly
compromised system and log network activity and look for suspicious activty,
but that's dangerous.

~~~
zifnab06
It's normal. I've had multiple friends (all incredibly technically competent
people) have their Skype accounts broken in to. I've heard the same story
multiple times: no third p as try applications have access, randomized
password stored in KeePass/LastPass/1password. We've all done to the
conclusion that Skype's infrastructure had some sort of security
hole/backdoor.

~~~
jpalomaki
If you have connected Skype and Microsoft Account you can also login with the
Microsoft account.

~~~
_nalply
And is this a good idea?

~~~
jpalomaki
Just pointing out that even if your Skype password is random, secure and not
shared with any other service, somebody could gain access via this mechanism.

------
garrettgrimsley
The attacker sent the victim a PowerShell script over Skype. Not at all
unusual.

------
martin_a
"unusually well-disguised"? Sorry, this is lowest level scam which not even my
father would fall for. And I had to rename his Firefox icon to "Internet".

